# Yesterday's and Today's Training Sessions



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Good news...it is always a joy when you "break through" an issue in training!

Congrats!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

keep up the good work


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a couple of great days. Good luck as you move forward!!!!


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Yesterday- We went to Camp Bandy, which is a training place, they hold trials, classes,etc. They have a thing where you can come for an hour and you can use the building, you can practice anything you want whether it would be obedience, and agility. We warmed Maddie up and she's a little jumping machine...jeeze...I haven't practiced agility so long she still has it in her. She used to refuse the dog walk...practiced that and she didn't even remember she had an incident on it. Practiced the A-Frame and we realized with the slippery ones, you have to start farther back, and we need to keep cutting the weight down...otherwise she'll have an even harder time on it. We also did some sequencing and she did just fine, our mentor Linda believes in a solid obedience format before trialing in agility. We also worked with our new micro-prong...I figured out today I was using the wrong hitch on it.:doh: Oops...we worked on attention and it was kind of a disaster...but today was much better.
> 
> Today- Went out this morning around 10 o'clock and did lots of motivation training...motivation collar pops, back ups...anything to be highly motivating. Put the micro on and did our attention heeling and popped it lightly when she wasn't paying attention...IT ACTUALLY WORKS!!! Well...this time I hooked her up to the right one and it worked much better...I'm still so happy for my lil' Madders, as I'm typing this! More working on attention...we can be soon hitting the obedience ring...well not until after February or so.
> 
> I'm so proud of her!


Sorry, but what is a micro prong?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations and great job on all of your hard work. It is so nice when they start to get it. Way to go Maddie


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

A micro prong is a small prong. It's actually used for little dogs, but I don't like the BIG massive ones, and neither does Linda.


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> A micro prong is a small prong. It's actually used for little dogs, but I don't like the BIG massive ones, and neither does Linda.


Do you have a link to show how it looks like? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sure here you go:

http://www.jjdog.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=2CATMiniPinchCollars

It doesn't really look like one...but trust me they are TINY!! 

They are NOT meant to be used as just jerking the dog around. You need to proplerly use if from a top trainer. Even telling you about it on here won't help.


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> We also worked with our new micro-prong...I figured out today I was using the wrong hitch on it.:doh: Oops...we worked on attention and it was kind of a disaster...but today was much better.


What do you mean by "wrong hitch"?
Btw how big is your micro-prong?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

The wrong hitch is what I call the circle of metal that is for the leash to connect to it. On a prong there is a right one and a wrong one. One that gives the pop and one that just does nothing.

I'm sorry to say that the micro isn't for you. I use it on Maddie because it gives a very very light correction. It's sort of like we are transferring from a BIG prong to a micro. I'm not trying to exclude you from it. But, I was taught by a professional in this obedience competition career. It's not something where you can buy and then just slap on the dog and away you go. This is NOT something where you just jerk the dog from here to tim buck two. It is used as a light...a very light pinch to the dog and is used for attention purposes. 

I rarely use it on a regular basis. But if I'm working on attention, then I will. But I mostly use a buckle collar and have other ways to get her attention back on the cookie. Someday, I'll get a video of how Maddie and I work...on attention. Maybe during spring break...when and if the snow is gone.

I'd be more than happy to get a picture of it. Not right now but later tonight or so. I'd also go out and find a club or a person who competes EVERY weekend and wins. And ask what they think of it, or join the club like I said and ask around to the club members. Like I said, this is NOT something to just go out and buy and slap on the dog and jerk them around.


----------

